# Musicians



## Kokogyi (Jun 1, 2009)

O.K., so there don't seem to be any expat golfers using this forum, so how about musicians. Are there any of you in the Chiang Mai area?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

It seems we are not a very sporty, or musical bunch here. I have been known to do a reasonable rendition of the Entertainer, or (Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor in you have an organ handy), but I would need to be bribed with a few Singhas first 

As for golf, I once managed a 22 over par on my son's game console, then gave up. Best I can do I'm afraid. I'm more of a runner and skier...


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Kokogyi said:


> O.K., so there don't seem to be any expat golfers using this forum, so how about musicians. Are there any of you in the Chiang Mai area?


I go to the driving range every now and then. My record is hitting 8 balls out of 10!  

I sometimes sing 'Kaitafang' when I'm very drunk or driving long distances alone..

So, I guess I'm both a golfer AND a musician!  

I've never been to Chiang Mai, though.


----------



## Kokogyi (Jun 1, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> I go to the driving range every now and then. My record is hitting 8 balls out of 10!
> 
> I sometimes sing 'Kaitafang' when I'm very drunk or driving long distances alone..
> 
> ...


Thanks, things are looking more hopeful all the time.


----------



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

hello all,
I have been a guitarist for many years,mainly,acoustic blues......etc......would like to move to Chang Mai,when the right rental house turns up.also sell violins and bows.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Khun Aussie said:


> hello all,
> I have been a guitarist for many years,mainly,acoustic blues......etc......would like to move to Chang Mai,when the right rental house turns up.also sell violins and bows.


Loads of retals here at the moment K.Ozzie - everything from 5k/month to 150k/month and more - good deals to be had to as lots of expats have gone home (especially from Korea and Japan where their businesses called them back home).

Acid, I missread your statement


> "I sometimes sing 'Kaitafang' when I'm very drunk or driving long distances alone.."


as


> "I sometimes sing 'Kaitafang' when I'm very drunk *and *driving long distances alone.."


----------



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

KhwaamLap said:


> Loads of retals here at the moment K.Ozzie - everything from 5k/month to 150k/month and more - good deals to be had to as lots of expats have gone home (especially from Korea and Japan where their businesses called them back home).
> 
> Acid, I missread your statement
> as


looking for a house in the hills,20 minutes from town,thanks......!:juggle:


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Khun Aussie said:


> looking for a house in the hills,20 minutes from town,thanks......!:juggle:


Try these sites:

Chiang Mai House :: Reliable Real Estate Agency in Chiang Mai, Thailand.
Houses to rent & Rental properties in Chiangmai & North Thailand


----------

